# Lurker now posting!



## psyxxx (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm a long-time Lurker, 
So I've been reading all your posts, mwahahahahah. lol 

But in all seriousness, I take the advice given on these boards very seriously, and I appreciate the knowledge and wisdom (and rules to be abided by so communities like this don't die out) very much.

So here I am, veteran lurker and newbie poster - 
psyxxx


I hope to be making a meaningful and useful contribution in my time here on these boards.

Peace out


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*psyxxx* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## brazey (Oct 5, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------



## Gena Marie (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome newbie poster.  Happy to have you


----------



## PurchasePepRep (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome man.... Its good that your an Ex lurker and new forum member


----------



## CrazyDutton (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi, welcome psyxxx! I'm a lurker too, just getting started.

I've read so many "do a search" posts directed at newbies (at other forums) I haven't really got into posting. This board has so much info though it's hard to find what you need to know.

This board is friendly though, so I'm gonna start talking to people and see what happens  Hello.


----------



## psyxxx (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyDutton said:


> Hi, welcome psyxxx! I'm a lurker too, just getting started.
> 
> I've read so many "do a search" posts directed at newbies (at other forums) I haven't really got into posting. This board has so much info though it's hard to find what you need to know.
> 
> This board is friendly though, so I'm gonna start talking to people and see what happens  Hello.




Thanks for saying hello - and I certainly agree with you on the whole 
"do a search" posts - 

the answers are most definitely there, I've posted one comprehensive post - but it seems that by doing lots of research, I answered the questions myself!!! hahaha

You started talking to me, and what happened was that you got my respect! lol


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome, new one.


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Tulip (Oct 14, 2011)

hey


----------

